# Buckwheat - where do you buy yours?



## jamesbb (May 30, 2013)

Eden Foods, Organic, Buckwheat, Hulled Whole Grain (!) -- my personal favorite ...
Eden Foods, Organic, Buckwheat, Hulled Whole Grain, 16 oz (454 g) - iHerb.com

How to cook buckwheat:
How to Cook Buckwheat - A step by step guide to cooking a gluten free food - YouTube


----------



## CharlieD (May 30, 2013)

Buckwheat Groats | Arrowhead Mills


----------



## jamesbb (May 30, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Buckwheat Groats | Arrowhead Mills



Found it -
Arrowhead-Mills-Organic-Buckwheat-Groats-24-oz

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 30, 2013)

Note that you may not be able to take delivery on "Mars", though.


----------



## jamesbb (May 30, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Note that you may not be able to take delivery on "Mars", though.



it will ship just fine through portal .. Teleportation Portal - YouTube


----------



## CharlieD (May 30, 2013)

jamesbb said:


> it will ship just fine through portal ...


 
LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 30, 2013)

Wegmans bulk food section.


----------



## Cuisine Purity (Jun 4, 2013)

I buy mine on Earth. I think it is more favorable of a climate. It is cheaper here since I live here. Anyway mine is purchased from this intergalactic distributor that has a base where I live...it is called Amazon and they sell Bob's buckwheat groats and flour.


----------

